# Erstbesatz



## Welly (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
wir haben seit ca. 4 Wochen einen Schwimm-Gartenteich mit 13m³ und 1.70m Tiefe angelegt. Die Bepflanzung ist bisher spärlich. 
Macht es Sinn, zum heutigen Zeitpunkt schon Fische einzusetzen?
Unser Ziel ist es, dass sich die Fische irgendwann selbst ernähren können.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Ralph,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier am Teich.

Tu Dir, Deinem Teich, den Pflanzen und den Fischen den Gefallen und verschiebe ihren Einzug auf das nächste Jahr!

Und uns tu doch den Gefallen und stell uns Deinen Teich mit ein paar Bildern vor!


----------



## gemag (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Ich wiederum würd nicht so lang warten das es nicht lang dauern wird bis du unerwünschte Gäste hast wie Mückenlarven und anderes.
Wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und der Filter eingefahren ist kannst du die für den Teich entsprechenden Fische einsetzen.
Was wolltest du für Fische einsetzen?


----------



## Franzel5 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

@Gemag

Wenn der Teich 4 Woche befüllt ist, haben sich mittlerweile auch Freßfeinde der Mückenlarven entwickelt. Diese Panikmache wegen Mückenlarven ist abolut unnötig.

Was sich noch nicht entwickelt hat ist eine stabile Teichbiologie die die Fische nun mal brauchen um sich wohl zu fühlen. Außerdem sollen sich die Fische ja selbst ernähren. Und bis der Teich genug Nahrung produziert wird es noch einige Monate dauern.

Wenn jetzt schon Fische eingesetz werden nimmt man dem Teich von Anfang an  die Chance sich vernünftig zu entwickeln.


----------



## Welly (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*



gemag schrieb:


> Ich wiederum würd nicht so lang warten das es nicht lang dauern wird bis du unerwünschte Gäste hast wie Mückenlarven und anderes.
> Wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und der Filter eingefahren ist kannst du die für den Teich entsprechenden Fische einsetzen.
> Was wolltest du für Fische einsetzen?


Hallo Gerd,
danke für Deine Antwort.
Bei den Fischen dachte ich am Goldorfen und 3-stachl. Stichlingen


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*



> Ich wiederum würd nicht so lang warten...



@ Gerd:

such mal bitte nach Themen zum Nitritpeak,
bevor Du hier laienhafte Tips gibst und andere
Leute und Ihre Fische ins Verderben stürzt.

Hallo Ralph,

lies bitte auch mal nach über Nitritpeak, dann weißt
Du warum warten nötig ist. Mit der Suche finden
sich jede Menge Beispiele an Themen darüber.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Muss da Andy recht geben. 

Geduld ist am Teich die wichtigste Tugend. Erst mal alles von Natur einlaufen lassen, Wasserwerte testen, erst Algenblüte abwarten, und dann wenn die Werte konstant sind, langsam mit ein paar Fischis anfangen, und weiter die Wasserwerte beobachten. 

Das ganze soll ja kein Wettrennen werden.


----------



## gemag (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*



Welly schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> danke für Deine Antwort.
> Bei den Fischen dachte ich am Goldorfen und 3-stachl. Stichlingen



Also __ Stichlinge kannst du auf jeden Fall schon einsetzen das ist kein Problem solang du es nicht übertreibst "lach".

Den Rest muss ich wohl nicht beantworten man sollte aufmerksam mit lesen dann ergibt sich der Rest!:beeten
Und wenn einer hier ein Problem hat damit sollte er es sagen!Vielleicht liest ihn dann einer vor!


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Du hast also nix vom Nitritpeak gelesen,
aber schlaue Sprüche klopfen.

Erzähl doch bitte Deinen lebensgefährlichen
Mist wo anders, da geht mir echt der Hut hoch


----------



## gemag (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Du hast also nix vom Nitritpeak gelesen,
> aber schlaue Sprüche klopfen.
> 
> Erzähl doch bitte Deinen lebensgefährlichen
> Mist wo anders, da geht mir echt der Hut hoch



So langsam reicht es mir auch mit dir !!!!!!!!!!!!
Sag willst du es nicht oder kannst du es nicht begreifen?
Ich habe geschrieben wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und der Filter eingefahren ist!!
Und lass es jetzt lieber sonst las ich mich auch gern Speeren!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Servus Ralph

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich würde auch das heurige Jahr abwarten, wie Christine ,Franz und Andy auch schon geschrieben. Gib dem Teich und den Pflanzen Zeit sich zu stabilisieren.

Oder brennt es schon so sehr unter den Nägeln, Fische sofort einzusetzen .

Falls Stechmücken der Auslöser sein sollten, kann ich dich beruhigen. Es werden sich sehr schnell Fressfeinde ansiedeln oder sie sind sogar schon eingezogen  Stimmt`s .....

@ Gerd: Meinst du nicht auch das es zu früh wäre ....
auch wenn er den Nitritpeak und gute Wasserwerte abwartet und der Filter eingefahren sein sollte.
Kann ja damit noch ein weilchen dauern. 
Vernünftiger wäre es doch einmal die Pflanzen in die Gänge kommen lassen, sprich eben das heurige Jahr noch zu warten .....


> Und lass es jetzt lieber sonst las ich mich auch gern Speeren!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sperren .... warum 
Es sollte doch unter Erwachsenen ein normales Verhalten an den Tag gelegt werden können, oder nicht. Also ... genießt Eure Teiche


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*



> Und lass es jetzt lieber sonst las ich mich auch gern Speeren!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lieber Gerd, 

niemand will das Du GESPEERT wirst, so Speere sind ja spitz
und tun weh...

Es reicht völlig, wenn du Dir das Basiswissen über Wasserchemie,
Pflanzen im Teich und Fischhaltung anliest und dann erst wieder Tips
gibst die vertretbar und richtig sind im Sinne von Mensch und Tier.

Wirklich schade ist, das Ralph sich seit Deinem Eintrag nicht mehr
gemeldet hat:



> Zitat:
> Zitat von gemag
> Ich wiederum würd nicht so lang warten das es nicht lang dauern wird bis du unerwünschte Gäste hast wie Mückenlarven und anderes.
> Wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und der Filter eingefahren ist kannst du die für den Teich entsprechenden Fische einsetzen.
> ...



Scheinbar hat er die Antwort bekommen, die er sich
vom Forum als Bestätigung gewünscht hat.
Macht das echt Sinn ? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gemag (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*



Digicat schrieb:


> @ Gerd: Meinst du nicht auch das es zu früh wäre ....



Nein ich denk nicht das es zu früh ist (so die Werte stimmen).
Wir sprachen jetzt hier von Stichlingen Je nach Beschaffenheit des Teiches würd ich mir eher überlegen ob ich ihn selbst dieses Jahr schon als Schwimmteich nutzen würd aber ich denk er wird schon so gebaut sein das auch dieses kein Problem sein wird.ich hoffe er stellt ihn noch einmal hier vor. Sowie die gesamte Technik die er dran hat.



> Sperren .... warum
> Es sollte doch unter Erwachsenen ein normales Verhalten an den Tag gelegt werden können, oder nicht. Also ... genießt Eure Teiche



Weil ich mich nicht von so einer Rotz nasse als " laienhafte " und schlauen Sprüchklopfer hinstellen lassen muss!
Wenn er es nicht begreift kann ich es auch nicht ändern!




@ Andy
Ich hoffe es war dein letzter Beitrag denn du an mich gerichtet hast du gehst mir der massen auf die Nerven mit deinem wichtig getue ,ließ dir doch mal bitte, bitte bitte richtig durch was ich geschrieben habe oder lass es dir vorlesen echt!
Oder ach lass es sein ich hab keine Zeit für so was, ich bin raus hier!


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*



> Rotz nasse



Das heißt Rotznase :__ nase



> Oder ach lass es sein ich hab keine Zeit für so was, ich bin raus hier!



Ist in Bezug auf das Thema besser so


----------



## Dr.J (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Andy,

würdest du bitte deine permanenten Provokationen unterlassen!!!! Das ist ein Thema, in dem diskutiert wird und keine Plattform für Spassvögel und Zyniker.

OK???


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Jürgen,

hast Du den ganzen Thread gelesen?

Mach das bitte bevor Du wieder mal
völlig grundlos den Dicken markierst
und vorschnell aburteilst, danke 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Andy.

Was ist eigentlich Dein Ziel in dieser Diskussion? 
Ich empfinde Dein Auftreten leider auch "leicht daneben". 

Gerd schreibt in Antwort #2 "Ich wiederum würd nicht so lang warten...." und bezieht sich damit sehr wahrscheinlich auf Christines Hinweis in Antwort #1 "...und verschiebe ihren Einzug auf das nächste Jahr!"

Der Nitritpeak (und ja, ich weiß sehr wohl was das ist  ) kommt allerspätestens in den ersten 6-8 Wochen oder wenn ich einen größeren Filter neu einfahre. Dass man einem Teich etwas Zeit zur Entwicklung lassen sollte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Zwischen "4 Wochen" und "einem Jahr" ist also zumindest bezüglich Wasserwerte (Nitrit  ) reichlich Zeit, um Fische einzusetzen. 
Wo ist also Dein Problem mit Gerds Antwort(en)? 

Wer liest nun falsch/hat falsch gelesen?


----------



## Dr.J (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Andy,

Ich habe den ganzen Thrrad gelesen und ich urteile niemanden grundlos ab. Und wiedermal den Dicken markiert ich hier auch nicht. Also sei etwas umsichtiger mit deinen Sprüchen.

Und anscheinend liest du deine eigenen geistigen Ergüsse nicht. Beispiele: Beitrag #12, Beitrag #14 zielen nur darauf ab, Gerd lächerlich zu machen.

Bleib einfach cool, wie es dein Name schon sagt.


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo,

ich denke mal man muss die Sache mit zwei verschiedenen Ansichten sehen,

rein zur Fischhaltung würde ich schon nach vier-sechs Wochen in zu erst geringer Anzahl Fische einsetzen,
bis dahin ist der Peak im Normalfall erreicht.
Wer sicher sein will, sollte täglich messen.

Wichtig ist wie schon beschrieben erst zwei drei Fische einsetzen, an deren Nährstoffeintrag sich die Bakterien "hochziehen" können, und dann nach ein paar weiteren Wochen wieder Fische zusetzen.
So können sich die Bakterien an ihrer neuen Harausforderung langsam tasten.
Ich habe Erfahrungen in Aquarien gemacht, das ich das "Gleichgewicht" mit dieser Methode eher erreiche, als viel zu lange zu warten, und den Bakterien das Gefühl gebe, sie müssten ein Leben lang nichts arbeiten...

Ist halt wie im richtigen Leben, wenn man nichts zu tun bekommt, wird man schnell faul...

Ein Jahr zu warten, finde ich persönlich überzogen.



Nun kommt für mich die andere Ansicht...

strebe ich einen Teich an, neben dem sich andere Lebewesen ansiedeln sollen, ausser Fische...

sollte man ein Jahr oder sogar noch länger warten.

Hier kann sich in Ruhe eine Population anderer Tierarten bilden, die sich selbst nach dem Einsatz von Fischen, durchkämpfen kann.
Bei sofortigen Einsetzen von Fischen nach dem Nitritpeak, wird so manches Tierlein den neuen Teich meiden, und sich nicht mal versuchen darin "einzunisten"


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Ihr könnt da alle drüber denken wie Ihr wollt.

Fazit ist:
Welly oder Ralph, der Themeneröffner hat
seine Antwort die er haben wollte von
Gerd bekommen und sich seitdem in seinem
Thema nicht mehr beteiligt.

Mich stellt das nicht zufrieden und wie 
auch Christine, Helmut und Franz schreiben
wäre warten besser.

Gerd gibt halt laufend so tolle Tips. Er empfielt
auch Müttern die keine steilen Teichwände haben
wollen aus Angst um Ihre Kinder, daß sie die
ruhig trotzdem bauen können weil Kinder sowieso
im Teich ertrinken, egal wie steil die Wände sind.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und hat hier
nix verloren...

Euer einseitiges Maßregeln ist nicht fair,
der hat mich einfach ohne Vorwarnung
Rotznase genannt...

Dafür  gibts von mir eine 

Schönes Wetter heute, gell ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gemag (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Das sich die zwei nicht mehr gemeldet haben ist ja kein Wunder nachdem was du hier so abziehst!

Und "Rotznase" hast du dich doch selbst genannt ich hatte ja wie du ja selbst gemerkt hast was anderes geschrieben!Was mich wirklich wundert wer hat dir dabei geholfen?

Und das du es immer noch nicht begriffen hast was ich meine in beiden Themen beweist du ja hier jetzt gerade wieder du bist einfach und bleibst es  ...!
Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle in Ärztlichebehandlung begeben und hoffe das dies wenigstens noch hilft!

Na vielleicht reicht das nun schon wenn mein bitten nicht gemacht wird!?
Eigentlich wollt ich mich nicht mit ihn auf eine Stufe stellen aber manchmal sollte man über seinen Schatten springen.

So Tschüss dann!


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Ralf



Welly schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, zum heutigen Zeitpunkt schon Fische einzusetzen?
> Unser Ziel ist es, dass sich die Fische irgendwann selbst ernähren können.



wenn du das Ziel vor Augen hast, würde ich in diesen Jahr auf den Besatz an Fischen verzichten,
siehe meinen Beitrag # 19.

In meinen Teich wird nicht gefüttert, das geht tatellos,
allerdings habe ich nur wenige Goldis, mit einen __ Döbel und drei Sonnenbarschen als Besatz, auf knapp 9000 ltr Wasservolumen im System (Fisch-Teich, Wasserfall, Pflanzenteich und Filter)


----------



## Welly (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die rege Diskussion, die einen für mich unerwarteten Verlauf genommen hat, mit dem ich nichts zu tun haben möchte.

Ich werden auf jeden Fall die Ratschläge beherzigen und erst mal 1 Jahr abwarten.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Ralph,

das ist super von Dir 

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und wenn´s
dann soweit ist auch mit Deinen Fischen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Peter S (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erstbesatz*

Hallo Welly
Nichts für ungut, aber in einem Teich wo erst spärlich bepflanzt wurde und sich im Sand oder Kies noch keine Kleinstlebewesen gebildet haben, kann sich ein Fisch auch nicht halten. Ohne Bilder vom Teich kann man auch noch nichts genaues sagen.
Stell Dir Vor, ihr kauft eine neue Küche, toll. Wie soll man satt werden wenn noch nichts in den Schränken ist.


----------

